
The death of the paper ticket for sporting events - hhs
https://www.axios.com/sports-tickets-paper-digital-19d71f8d-c146-4873-8a83-50de1fbbb25e.html
======
joezydeco
Do mobile tickets put resale capability exclusively in the hands of the
issuer? How does one take a mobile ticket from Ticketmaster and sell it on
Stubhub?

Seems like that's the end goal here, to capture 100% of the market _and_
aftermarket. Imagine being able to collect service fees on the same ticket
multiple times!

~~~
DrScump

      Seems like that's the end goal here, to capture 100% of the market and aftermarket. 
    

Exactly.

But the reality is that the added friction in buying and using the tickets
often results in _not attending at all_.

Mobile-only ticketing is toxic. It makes transacting on eBay and Craigslist
impossible, or at best unsafe.

You have no souvenir.

Going as a group? _Everyone_ has to install the app and each ticket be
forwarded individually... and the apps are almost always privacy sucks with
aggressive permission demands.

Going to/from a pricier concourse? Better have your phone to show you are
eligible!

Giving tickets to a group or charity auction becomes impossible.

Major event like playoffs, tournament or top concert? Better hope your mobile
provider added capacity at the venue (this was a HUGE problem for World Series
games in SF, for example).

The 49ers went to mobile only ticketing in 2014. Then they went 5 full years
without a single sellout. The 2018 home opener was 60% empty.

The Sharks went mobile only for awhile and haven't had a genuine sellout since
(including the Stanley Cup Finals!)

